# Band hitting the fingers after the shot is gone



## squirrelclaw (Nov 30, 2014)

I like shooting OTF, but when I set up a slingshot that way, the band snaps back after the shot is gone and hits my fingertips. If I set up the slingshot for TTF it doesn't happen. It's just enough to a snap to be annoying.

Any thoughts on this? I'm shooting 3/8" steel using single straight .030 and tapered .040 latex bands purchased from Simple Shot as well as some 1/2" TFG bands I cut. I have a Scout and a Peerless Poly.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

bump up your ammo size..you have too much energy left in the band set.. coming back & you get hand slap..Use gypsy tabs as well....

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

I think most would agree that shooting OTT necessitates matching bands to ammo weight in order to avoid hand slap.
More and more people migrate to shooting TTF, in part to avoid this annoyance. The opposite seldom happens.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have allmy shooters banded OTT...But I shoot sideways...pull the band back tweek the pouch 90* looking down the top band edge

at the target..smooth release..very little hand slap if any..Note: i put the smooth side of leather for the ammo..I do not use a center hole

for the pouch..sometimes the centerhole will hang the ammo on release....You will get it sorted out..just keep at it..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## squirrelclaw (Nov 30, 2014)

I thought it might be a matter of not enough energy transfer, so thanks for confirming my suspicions. I'm going to cut down some of my bands and see how that works out, and maybe buy some heavier shot, too.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have had this problem in the past. I prefer OTT or .. OTF or whatever it is called. I have found that the angle I hold makes a difference. I point the forks forward toward the target and my hand slaps went away. Someone told me a long time ago on this forum to just keep shooting the frame with the setup you prefer and after a while you naturally learn how to avoid the slap. Come to find out .. they were absolutely right. I wish I remember who gave me that advice.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have this issue with OTT and the gypsy ties I use. I can shoot light ammo or 214gr ammo with 1842's looped and still get finger slap ... This is why I always use these !









They help tremendously and I never shoot without them.

wll


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I think this problem can be straighten out by adjusting the pouch before you release. When I struggled with this problem its because was pulling down on back of the pouch when I released it. Try pinching the pouch equally on both sides as far back on the ball as you can without if slipping and with as loose a grip as you can with out slipping off. This will tend to sent the ammo with good enough alignment that the bands will go straight out and return above your hand. If this done not do the the trick flip the fork down and to the out side when you release. PFShooter has video on this subject also.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

wll said:


> I have this issue with OTT and the gypsy ties I use. I can shoot light ammo or 214gr ammo with 1842's looped and still get finger slap ... This is why I always use these !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yeahthat:

I tried all tips as above and they work but each one of them at na expense, or trade off.

For example, heavier ammo works, true, but the bullet slows down, for the given setup. so much that it is not fun any more; maybe hunters wouldn' mind, but I do.

Cunting the forks, learning to adjust, tieing high or low etc, simply sometimes work, sometimes not, and I have not yet seen a true and a consistent explanation of hand slap that would be without some reserve or trade off.

Yeah, long forks and TTF works, but what if I do not want them?

I do not pretend to be giving "right" answers but I just report what (does not) work for me.

cheers,

jazz


----------

